# Heliconia stricta cv. 'Dwarf Jamaican'



## Guest (Mar 30, 2006)

Got this plant from Black Junlge. Thought it was pretty enough to show to everyone. But I don't have any space for it now. Does anyone know if this plant would quickly out grow a tank less than 24" in height?


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

I can't say how fast, but yes, it would outgrow a 24" tank, considering from the ground up it grows 2 - 3' itself (and with the tank you have to consider the amoutn taken up by soil and drainage...). I wouldn't recomend them for a tank that has less than 36" of growing room. Other than that, I think they rock, and want to toss them in with some of my treefrogs


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

I thought BJ said they max out around 2'....
I thought It would probably outgrow my 24" exo terra so I have it in a pot instead.


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

I'm quoting a different source, which lists them as 2-3', tho they might only get 2' in a tank (my source is talking about them as landscape plants or potted plants).

And always remember... the heights of plants are from the top of the soil... so a 24" tall exoterra may only have 18-20" of plant growth height available.


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

Yeah, that's why I didn't put it in the exoterra...


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

aw, of course you can, you just need an exoterra hieght extention kit! Only $49.99 for a limited time 

... or just use it as an excuse to get/make a taller tank. You want the plant to be happy right? And if it just so happens to be good for some frogs...


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

uhhh...yeah...just so happens I have some 5' tempered glass panels that I can't get rid of...(for real)...I just need to find the time and $ to build it!


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

Sounds like a project! Heck, with glass that size, the heliconia would make a nice terrestrial accent plant lol, instead of tank up and outgrowing the exoterra  Especially nice accent when it blooms!


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2006)

thanks guys, I'm gonna put it in a pot next to my morning sun window and let it grow. 
How about spaths? I put on of those in my 29 gallon tank. But I figure that one is more managable in terms of trimming than Heliconiasssiiaa is.


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

My imitator love the spath(s), I only have them in vert tens, and though they touch the ceiling and curl over, they don't look bad, and will do well in minimal light.


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

The mini spaths can be great, and since they love wet feet they can be grown in anything from a nice soil mixture to having their roots in the water (they have even been "grown" aquatically in fish tanks for short periods. There are many varieites and they can rainge from the smaller 12-18" varieties to almost 4' :shock: luckily if you get one of the ones in bloom in the 4-6" containers those are usually the minis that won't totally outgrow your tanks lol.


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2006)

Yea I think I got the little ones. Right now its small and managable. Im growing it with its lower stalk in the mud and moss, and its roots are wet.


----------



## Darks!de (Nov 16, 2004)

I've had it growing in my 115gl for several months now and it is growing really well. I planted it in a hole in driftwood. The plant is about 21" now and the leaves have just started to reach the top of the viv. The day gecko really likes it since he likes to bask on the top leaves which are right under the CF's. When new leaves start growing and I can tell they will grow too high, I tie them down with fishing line so that they grow out to the side more, after they unroll I take the line off. This trains them a bit so that they don't start pushing on the top of the viv, but eventually I might have to plant it in the actual substrate, which is 8" lower below the driftwood.



Luke


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

^^ Holy gigantic picture Batman! :shock:


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2006)

Hmm, well I still think my 29 gallon tank is too small. Thanks everyone.


----------

